# NBA Finals On:  Cavaliers Vs. Warriors



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2018)

The NBA Finals began tonight at 9 pm EST.  Playing are the Cleveland Cavaliers and Golden State Warriors.

It's just beginning now.  My streaming tv device went out on that channel (ABC) and I had to go to Hulu.  Glad to have ABC again and the game!

We will see who wins tonight..kay:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2018)

The first quarter ended and the score is 30 to 29 favoring Cleveland.  Both teams are in rare form tonight!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2018)

The Golden State Warriors won tonight.  It was a good game!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 1, 2018)

Tough game to lose.  Overtime.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 4, 2018)

Oops, sorry - I posted just now to Ruthanne's earlier thread, "Who will win...." re Game 2. Links to 3 interesting articles.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2018)

3 games down and the Cavs haven't won yet.  They were close tonight and I was on pins and needles


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 8, 2018)

Finally an explanation: LeBron was so upset at the Game 1 OT loss, he punched a whiteboard in the locker room afterwards. Broke a bone in his right hand. They kept it a secret from the press, but now that the Finals are over, he's wearing a soft brace on it.

Explains why he could not repeat that stunning 51 point performance in Games 2-4. Very tough series for him. James was as forthright as ever in the press conference afterwards, saying it was his own fault. “I let the emotions get the best of me.”


But after that OT loss, I don't think anyone could blame him. That was heart-breaking to see, even for this Warriors fan. 

James was asked point-blank if he has played his last game for Cleveland. He replied that he has not made any decision, and will be considering what's best with regards to his family. His kids are now older than the last time he uprooted them, he added, so that was another consideration.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 8, 2018)

2018 MVP for the series was Kevin Durant.

I love Durant, but frankly, Curry should have been MVP. He had one bad game and three superb ones. Durant had one good game, one bad game, and two average games except for the Game 4 triple-double. Granted, 'average' for Durant would be spectacular for Kevin Love or Tristan Thompson, but still......

The bad news for all the other teams in the 2018/2019 season: both Durant and Klay Thompson have publicly said they are willing to sign for less than they would get on the free agent market, in order to remain with the Warriors. 

With luck they will be able to hold onto Iguodala and either Livingston or Pachulia, giving Jordan Bell, Patrick McCaw and Quinn Cook more time to work into the line-up.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2018)

The Cleveland Cavs are still the champions of the 
East!!


----------



## terry123 (Jun 9, 2018)

Loved the game last night.  Wish my Rockets had LeBron!!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 9, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Cleveland got swept in the finals.  That's gotta hurt.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Sorry to hear that Cleveland got swept in the finals.  That's gotta hurt.


Yep


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 11, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Loved the game last night.  Wish my Rockets had LeBron!!



You never know....they just might end up with him in 2019. If they do, I give the Rockets the 2019 title. James would make them unbeatable, I think (assuming no major injuries to key players).


----------

